# Please visit my web blog..



## willowbreezefarm (May 25, 2011)

Hi,
I just wanted to let you guys know about my web blog. I will be posting updates about my girls and whatever is new around my farm. Please feel free to leave a commit on my blog there. Just click on the Add Commit button at the bottom of each blog. Cant wait to here from you guys!! 
http://willowbreezefarm.weebly.com/
Thanks,


----------



## elevan (May 25, 2011)

I love that pic of Ezra at the top of your page!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 25, 2011)

glad you found this forum.  I know you will enjoy it.  YOur blog looks really nice.  The photos are very nicely done. 

Donna


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 25, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I love that pic of Ezra at the top of your page!!


Haha yea i know.. My doe was in heat and I took that right after he smelled her.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 25, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> glad you gound this forum.  I know you will enjoy it.  YOur blog looks really nice.  The photos are very nicely done.
> 
> Donna


Hey Donna,
I didnt know you were on here. This forum is like a goat facebook.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 25, 2011)

willowbreezefarm said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a small world, I couldn't remember if I had mentioned the forum or not to you.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 25, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> willowbreezefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I dont think I heard about it from you. But I just typed in goat blogs on google and  it brought me to this site. I really like it here!


----------

